# IBEW Contract Workers



## Sparky Marlo (Aug 4, 2019)

I just got accepted into the IBEW I’ve been doing electrical work for a year for a private company. At my local I will be working with a CW can someone please explain my position? Am I a IBEW employee?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's the NJATC that counts. I don't think they would put an apprentice with a CW, since a CW is "below" an apprentice. Did they give you a school start date?
Sounds like the contractor organized into the union as a signatory. And you guy's went with him. Have you had orientation? Has a union organizer talked to you? Need more information.


----------



## Sparky Marlo (Aug 4, 2019)

I filled out some papers at the local office talked to the chairman and he told me I can’t start school until next year. But he’ll keep me busy til then with work. I think he’s testing me seeing how I’ll handle everything and perform. I talked to the foreman I’ll be working with and he’ll be paying me. It’s confusing, I just know I will show up everyday and chase greatness


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Sparky Marlo said:


> I just got accepted into the IBEW I’ve been doing electrical work for a year for a private company. At my local I will be working with a CW can someone please explain my position? Am I a IBEW employee?


I have no idea where your from. Every local is different. 

You are not an employee of the IBEW. You are an employee of the contractor you are working for. The IBEW will bargain for your wage and benefits and refer you to contractors for work. 

The organizer would be the one to explain your position. It would be impossible for anyone here to know what you were “hired on as”. I can only guess that they took you in as a first year CW. School normally starts in September. In my local CW has three years of school and then you change over to CE, or change over to third year “A” apprentice. 

You need to find out if you are starting school this September, or you are going to loose a year.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Sparky Marlo said:


> I filled out some papers at the local office talked to the chairman and he told me I can’t start school until next year. But he’ll keep me busy til then with work. I think he’s testing me seeing how I’ll handle everything and perform. I talked to the foreman I’ll be working with and he’ll be paying me. It’s confusing, I just know I will show up everyday and chase greatness


It is impossible to know what’s going on for sure. It is possible that they want to start you as a first year “A” apprentice, but they already took in as many as they were going to take this year. So to get you working they placed you as a “CW” for the first year. In my local a first year “CW” would also go to school, it’s just a different curriculum. You’re right, you are being tested. 

You work for an employer. They pay you. The foreman keeps track of time and may hand out the paychecks.


----------

